# Is it time foe the big BAN?



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

oh sure, you're goin for the *O* face while those of us on the north coast are lookin at swampland and one weather guesser is callin for snow on friday. sure, just rub it in.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I have to admidt.. this is my first year doing anything other than 3D. I have gotten hooked on indoor, and wish the season wasnt over... :embara: Im still wanting to shoot more 300, and I dont know if I am ready for outdoor yet... Im sure Ill get hooked outdoors too, but Im still havin fun practicing at that nice lookin 5 spot.:wink:

B~:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You know I was thinking the same thing the other day.....no more indoor posting. 

Nationals is over... All boring shoots that matter are DONE. Yes there are a few state shoots left....but so what 

Brad....you poor thing... Screw that game.... Go outside and not drop a point on the 50 or 60 for 12 ends if you want challenge....heck try it on the bunny


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You know I was thinking the same thing the other day.....no more indoor posting.
> 
> Nationals is over... All boring shoots that matter are DONE. Yes there are a few state shoots left....but so what
> 
> Brad....you poor thing... Screw that game.... Go outside and not drop a point on the 50 or 60 for 12 ends if you want challenge....heck try it on the bunny


:rock-on:...


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*73 Degrees Here Today and Tomorrow*

I say good riddance to the 20 yard white knuckle nail biting nonsense and hello soft, leaf carpeted woodland trails and 112 arrows a day with variety.
Get out and get some sun on those pasty white faces and breath in everything that is field archery!
Jbird


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

wait hold the outdoor talk, we still have states this weekend, and finish up 3 leagues we are in! So INDOOR talk will have to continue. Beside I don't have my outdoor bow yet! Oh and it is going to snow on FRI.:teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jay....my face isn't white and pasty 

Lisa....too bad so sad....we aren't waiting for you. Your request is like saying.... Wait baseball season can't start because hockey is still going on. Who cares really :doh: :chortle:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Too bad there is no field to be had around here anytime soon... I'll be participating in a 3_ this weekend.. 

I did have a revelation though. After 1 debacle in the first event this year, I say screw this yardage guessing crap. I'm shooting the known division and likely will do so with my field setup.. :whoo:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

blondstar said:


> wait hold the outdoor talk, we still have states this weekend, and finish up 3 leagues we are in! So INDOOR talk will have to continue. Beside I don't have my outdoor bow yet! Oh and it is going to snow on FRI.:teeth:


Yeah, we still have the shoot off on Thursday, but who cares, I don't need to talk about it to win it. We can pat ourselves on the back when we bring the title back to WV for a second year straight, but none the less this is a "FIELD" forum, and as I stated earlier it's OUTDOOR SEASON!!!!!!!!! 
If you didn't change bows like I change underwear you'd have an outdoor bow, so I'll be damned if I'm gonna bottle my excitement any longer because you haven't figured out that points don't come with a price tag lol.

Oh, and great shooting the last week at MAC, and KY. Bring that game along with ya on Thursday, we're gonna need it:shade:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Bh*

"Jay....my face isn't white and pasty"


LOL! That there is funny.

Jbird


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jbird said:


> I say good riddance to the 20 yard white knuckle nail biting nonsense and hello soft, leaf carpeted woodland trails and 112 arrows a day with variety.
> Get out and get some sun on those pasty white faces and breath in everything that is field archery!
> Jbird



That right there is why my next sponsorship needs to be by the makers of Benadryl..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Jbird said:


> "Jay....my face isn't white and pasty"
> 
> 
> LOL! That there is funny.
> ...


Wow I'm a little slow today, that one flew right over my head the first time I read it. lol.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

There was somewhat of a relief as I fired the last arrow for the year Sunday at Louisville.:mg: It was starting to get to me mentally.:set1_violent002:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

outback jack said:


> There was somewhat of a relief as I fired the last arrow for the year Sunday at Louisville.:mg: It was starting to get to me mentally.:set1_violent002:


Yeah I did that last week at league only to have it snatched back. I figured that we were out of the running, so I let that last arrow fly with a sigh of relief. Started packing up my gear, and planning out my next move in the direction of outdoors. But then the word came down that we had made the shoot off. So I have 1 last night, 12 more ends, 60 more shots, then it is officially done for the season. But in all respective rights the season has already ended, my mind is on outdoors, Thursday night is just a warm up round so I am in tune when I start sighting in marks on Friday.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brad HT said:


> I have to admidt.. this is my first year doing anything other than 3D. I have gotten hooked on indoor, and wish the season wasnt over.
> 
> B~:darkbeer:


OK I'm not sure what can be done for you. You need to wean yourself off of that stuff before it's too late. Start slow (as if indoors isn't slow enough)
Try going to the library and sit for a few hours at a time. Next watch a chess competition at an Ivy League school. Next watch a Soccer Game on British TV (start to finish without moving or falling asleep). 
You get my point. I will pray you will be delivered from this ......excitement ukey:

Welcome to the great outdoors young man! Where arrows arc and good binoculars rule.:wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah, we still have the shoot off on Thursday, but who cares, I don't need to talk about it to win it. We can pat ourselves on the back when we bring the title back to WV for a second year straight, but none the less this is a "FIELD" forum, and as I stated earlier it's OUTDOOR SEASON!!!!!!!!!
> If you didn't change bows like I change underwear you'd have an outdoor bow, so I'll be damned if I'm gonna bottle my excitement any longer because you haven't figured out that points don't come with a price tag lol.
> 
> Oh, and great shooting the last week at MAC, and KY. Bring that game along with ya on Thursday, we're gonna need it:shade:


Hope so, shot a 300 and 46x last night at TA!!!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Jay....my face isn't white and pasty
> 
> Lisa....too bad so sad....we aren't waiting for you. Your request is like saying.... Wait baseball season can't start because hockey is still going on. Who cares really :doh: :chortle:


Not my fault Hoyt takes forever to make a bow!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

blondstar said:


> Not my fault Hoyt takes forever to make a bow!


Just hope it don't arrive with a cracked limb like Pug's did.. :mg: :chortle:

HELLLLLLOOOOOO outdoors... shot the final night of league last night.. :amen: :darkbeer:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

My club's first field shoot is this Saturday. I'll be sitting right here enjoying another 12 hour Saturday shift...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Just hope it don't arrive with a cracked limb like Pug's did..


Pug is riding the Apple cart now??? :mg:  :shade::shade:


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

Yesterday was the list night of league shot a 296 37x which made me unhappy. I dont think I made the shootoff but either way Im headed outside this weekend to start shooting the skinnies for the first time. Then I will be headed to the field course next weekend for my first ever half round.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Nomad_Archer said:


> Yesterday was the list night of league shot a 296 37x which made me unhappy. I dont think I made the shootoff but either way Im headed outside this weekend to start shooting the skinnies for the first time. Then I will be headed to the field course next weekend for my first ever half round.


Why stop at a half round...keep going and shoot the whole thing...

I say the "in****" word be officially stricken from the record and tabled until 11/1/10...

Do I have a 2nd???


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

JawsDad said:


> That right there is why my next sponsorship needs to be by the makers of Benadryl..


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: ......

.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> Not my fault Hoyt takes forever to make a bow!


and like your teammate bubbleguts said....not our fault you keep changing bows.....you told me at States in Aug you were getting a new bow....the new ones were released a month and a half later.... That was Oct. Hoyt is slow but they aren't that dag on slow


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

mag41vance said:


> OK I'm not sure what can be done for you. You need to wean yourself off of that stuff before it's too late. Start slow (as if indoors isn't slow enough)
> Try going to the library and sit for a few hours at a time. Next watch a chess competition at an Ivy League school. Next watch a Soccer Game on British TV (start to finish without moving or falling asleep).
> You get my point. I will pray you will be delivered from this ......excitement ukey:
> 
> Welcome to the great outdoors young man! Where arrows arc and good binoculars rule.:wink:


Well... I havent actually shot my first field round yet, so the chance to get addicted to outdoor has yet to come... Im sure itll come...



Brown Hornet said:


> Jay....my face isn't white and pasty
> 
> Lisa....too bad so sad....we aren't waiting for you. Your request is like saying.... Wait baseball season can't start because hockey is still going on. Who cares really :doh: :chortle:


Everyone should care about hockey.... its the only truly pure sport left... :shade:

B~:darkbeer:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Pug is riding the Apple cart now??? :mg:  :shade::shade:


Last dialog I had with him had the PUG playing the field. He had a who's who of bows with which he was tinkering. 

Perhaps he's the new Don Juan of the archery community.. Or was that Don Ho.. :set1_thinking:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Just hope it don't arrive with a cracked limb like Pug's did.. :mg: :chortle:
> 
> HELLLLLLOOOOOO outdoors... shot the final night of league last night.. :amen: :darkbeer:


Well I think they knew who the bow was for and just wanted him to feel at home :doh:

You gonna come down and shoot with us next Sat?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brad HT said:


> Well... I havent actually shot my first field round yet, so the chance to get addicted to outdoor has yet to come... Im sure itll come...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about pure, but definitely the most fun...

Go Sabres...!!!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well I think they knew who the bow was for and just wanted him to feel at home :doh:
> 
> You gonna come down and shoot with us next Sat?


They must have sent the wrong draw length and draw weight then too...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Why stop at a half round...keep going and shoot the whole thing...
> 
> I say the "in****" word be officially stricken from the record and tabled until 11/1/10...
> 
> Do I have a 2nd???


2nd....

Heck I was gonna propose to ban anyone that post about "it" in here for a week and lock all of "those" threads from this winter starting next Sun


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> They must have sent the wrong draw length and draw weight then too...


:chortle: oh wait....did that bow need a cable rod also....ahhh forget it send it anyway. :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> I don't know about pure, but definitely the most fun...
> 
> Go Sabres...!!!!!


Yeeeeaaaaaa....most pure :zip: 
The people that are at the games are about the only ones that really care....that's why it is only on tv once a week....if you get a chance and can find the Caps vs Pens game tonight on Vs between fishing and MMA look for me :chortle:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: oh wait....did that bow need a cable rod also....ahhh forget it send it anyway. :doh:


yeah I forgot about that part...

oh and "bushings...we don't need no stinking bushings..." at least not in the modules...:doh:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> 2nd....
> 
> Heck I was gonna propose to ban anyone that post about "it" in here for a week and lock all of "those" threads from this winter starting next Sun


Do we need a vote...:dontknow:???

I'm all ofr the 1 week ban...but you don't have no buttons no more...I guess we'll need Sticky to help us out with that...


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Do we need a vote...:dontknow:???
> 
> I'm all ofr the 1 week ban...but you don't have no buttons no more...I guess we'll need Sticky to help us out with that...


I second that. Now its time for the floor vote. I may do a full round the local course has 14 targets so I have to see how I fair on those before I plow through the course again.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

blondstar said:


> Hope so, shot a 300 and 46x last night at TA!!!


Sweet, keep it up!!!! 
Let's give em something to cry about tomorrow. The BS handicap is out, they're going off everyone's top 3 games of the year tomorrow night so we don't have to worry about getting burned by the wheel.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Sweet, keep it up!!!!
> Let's give em something to cry about tomorrow. The BS handicap is out, they're going off everyone's top 3 games of the year tomorrow night so we don't have to worry about getting burned by the wheel.


good thing you guys had that handicap tonight.....congrats on the W :darkbeer:

but an even BIGGER congrats to Jen.... she stepped up and shot her FIRST EVER 300 in the finals  Way to go girl.....I guess now we really know who the best archer is in your house


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> good thing you guys had that handicap tonight.....congrats on the W :darkbeer:
> 
> but an even BIGGER congrats to Jen.... she stepped up and shot her FIRST EVER 300 in the finals  Way to go girl.....I guess now we really know who the best archer is in your house


Way to go Jen:thumbs_upthe first one on a finals round, you will never forget this one, now where's my share of the $


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

For those of us that have indoor shoots yet, we'll still talk indoors, for those of you that want to venture outside, go practice, after we get out there, we'll still wait for ya's...LOL


----------

